# c.1995 Specialized Sequoia?



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello,
I'm trying to get any information on this touring bike since my searches on the web fail to bring up anything on this particular vintage of this Sequoia. The extent of my personal knowledge comes from a picture with description from a classified ad.
This much would seem apparent. This is nothing like the current rendition of <a href="http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=22258">the Sequoia</a> which has become more of a sport/recreational bike then a true touring bike. This would be more like the post cursor to the original Specialized Expedition, which doesn't really help either since it too has morphed into something even more bizarre.
It appears to be a very nice bike, but not finding any other data on it is worrying me.

regards,
K2


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I tried an internet search too and just couldn't find anything on this year model. I'm going to move this thread to the Specialized forum, perhaps you will have better luck there.


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I'm going to move this thread to the Specialized forum, perhaps you will have better luck there.


Thanks MB1, hopefully this will get more notice here.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've emailed Specialized with weird questions before and they do reply, sometimes it takes a couple weeks, though...

When you're talking 1995, remember that the net wasn't that populer yet, so a lot of info like what you're looking for never got digitized...


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

jetdog9 said:


> I've emailed Specialized with weird questions before and they do reply, sometimes it takes a couple weeks, though...
> 
> When you're talking 1995, remember that the net wasn't that populer yet, so a lot of info like what you're looking for never got digitized...


Maybe, but I find lots of conversations and data about other bikes from that and older vintage long after their inception. For example, do a simple Google search for "1987 Trek 520" and, well you'll see my point. It's what I'm not finding that's got me worried.

regards,
K2


----------



## Arghvark (Oct 1, 2007)

The name Sequoia predates the Expedition. It was one of the first bike models (with the Allez) produced by Specialized and remained in their line for quite a few years. It was a good-quality, full-blown touring bike starting in the late 70s if I recall correctly. 

Through at least the early-mid 80s it was a decent lugged, mass-produced Japanese Reynolds 531 frame. Long wheelbase, slack angles, (very stable with a lot of weight!), and long chainstays as was the style for touring bikes. Full brazeons for just about any kind of rack you could want to mount. It even had a third pair of water bottle brazeons on the under side of the down tube, a nice touch.

Specialized sealed cartridge bearing hubs, which I loved at the time; built several sets of wheels with them. Indestructible, easy cartridge replacement. I don't recall what rims it used. Shimano Deore derailleurs and cantilever brakes (again, I think, that was a long time ago!)

By the mid 90s this had probably all changed; for example the frame is probably tig-welded steel from Taiwan, probably even 'Specialized proprietary' (read 'no-name') tubing. Also, the mid 90s were a difficult period for Specialized (as for many manufacturers) with some financial woes, so it is possible that the quality of the Sequoia of that era is not what it had been. However I don't think you have too much to worry about. If it is in good shape and a good deal, I don't think you'll have any unpleasant surprises.

Argh


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Arghvark said:


> Through at least the early-mid 80s... it even had a third pair of water bottle brazeons on the under side of the down tube, a nice touch.


Quoted out of context, but my '06 Sequoia came with a third braze on (under down tube) set.


----------

